# Boas > Anacondas >  for thoes who use tubs/rubbermaid containers

## bonheki

hi im getting a yellow anaconda in about a week or so and i wanted to know  some opinions. im useing a rubbermaid container and i wanted to know about heating i have the humidity under control but what about the heating i would use a heat pad but i think it wouldent get through the conatiner and the lamp im not so sure i just have a feeling that it will melt the plastic cuz it gets realllly HOT! so what do you guys do do you even use heating  for tubs/containers?

----------


## Mindibun

Most people use flexwatt heating tape. It gets through the tub, trust me. When I was regulating mine it got all the way up to 110 degrees! :Surprised: 

PM me if you have any other questions.

----------


## AndrewUSAF

For my yellow I use a rubbermaid container for water and a zoo-med ceramic emitter and have no issues with the bowl getting hot. Before I got the emitter I used a pad with no problems with her not getting enough heat. And i use repti-bark type bedding.

----------


## bonheki

oh im useing newpaper i might switch to mulch in a cupple months maybe ? and did you put a big hole on top or what ? doesnt it burn the plastic?

----------


## AndrewUSAF

I have a sliding top with metal mesh and cut aluminum cans to about 1" and set the lamp on those.

----------


## bonheki

> I have a sliding top with metal mesh and cut aluminum cans to about 1" and set the lamp on those.


oh ok thanks ill try that

----------

